# What about watering



## gottalovebud (Jul 21, 2006)

I know that this is a dumb question but how much and how often should i water my outdoor plants.


----------



## sombro (Jul 21, 2006)

are they in pots? how big are they? whats the weather like?


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 21, 2006)

Regardless of pots or ground: if it is warm as it has been in the USA recently, make sure to water every night.  Get the roots their water!  Watering every day is usually a good idea, but be carefull with seedlings, many people overwater them!  A good way to check (I got this from somewhere on this site, so credit goes to them) is at the end of the day, you make a small hole in the soil about 2 to 3" and if it is still wet there you are fine for water.


----------



## HGB (Jul 21, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> Regardless of pots or ground: if it is warm as it has been in the USA recently, make sure to water every night.  Get the roots their water!  Watering every day is usually a good idea,



but what if they dont need it that often?

i water untill a get a 10% run off in pots... 5 gallon bucket needs about 1 gallon for the soil i use (foxfarms)to get 1 cup of run of.... in 85* temps this will be good for 4-5 days before the soil is dry....

we want the roots to search for the water not supply them with it..

healthy root mass = healthy plant 

lift pot every day like and when it feels light water 

grow on


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 21, 2006)

Let the plants be your guide.

When they droop they need water.
Unfortunately, _overwatering_ causes the plants to droop also.  Experience will indicate which is which.

The soil pot is planted in needs to dry out bewteen waterings for optimal growth.  It allows O2 to reach the roots, also, roots have a hard time growing in mud/soil that is always wet.


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 21, 2006)

I grow by what the plant needs: Sun, soil and good watering.  For outdoor growing where I am you can simply let them grow without all that technical amounts and specifications.  You must never forget that weed is after all a weed.  If you have a paticularly difficult to grow strain or your climate sucks I could see one using such methods


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 22, 2006)

Marijuana is not a "weed".
The definition of a weed is a plant for which man has not yet found a use for.


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2006)

MJ "prefers" to dry out between waterings. It aids in getting oxygen to the roots and promotes a larger root mass. (more root mass more plant mass) Watering daily is not a good idea. "IMHO" The only way mj should require daily watering, is if it is rootbound, the pot is to small for the plant.
  Outdoors in the ground, even in 100 degree temps and 30- RH, I find watering isn't neccessary more than every 3 to 4 days, twice per week or so. Overwatering will stunt plant growth, among other things.


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 22, 2006)

My plants began to die from underwatering out here when I only watered my potted plants a few times a week...


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 22, 2006)

My seeds just germed and i went and bought some potting soil from target because my entire outdoor grow will be in pots. So, i'm really extremely nervous because this is my first grow and 3 out of my 4 seeds germed. i got them into little pots with the soil i bought. and i just sprayed the soil about 5 times with a little water bottle thing like girls use for hair. the top of the soil was wet. i used tweezers and put the roots down about the height of a seed. did i do everything right? I want these babies to grow i'll be a lot less nervous when they poke out above the soil.THANKS! - - oh by the way where i live it gets to be pretty hot (100 degrees and above) but my strain (DurbanPoison) grows well in extreme temperatures (thats what i've read and thats why i chose them) - Thanks again


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> My plants began to die from underwatering out here when I only watered my potted plants a few times a week...


Maybe your pots are getting too hot, the soil is too hot, or the pots are too small.


----------

